# worms



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

did ya hear about the study where a doc infects a man with with intestinal parasites in order to put his crohns into remission?it worked!its true.the idea is that our immune system is understimulated because of our success at cleanseing our bodies of parasites.the worms he used were of a type that could not reproduce in humans.crohns,if i understand right,is an immune system disorder as is FMS.ok,everybody line up here for your worm pills!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Denny, yikes!!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

yuck! But it does remind me of an article I read on probiotics, some pretty interseting stuff.Wonder who the poor volunteer was?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

I donï¿½t have Crohns but I do have EC...







Maybe I should try?














/Mio


----------

